

Giant leap looms for mobile bugs - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8014111.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Quoting selectively:

    
    
      The widespread outbreak of mobile phone viruses
      will occur when a sufficient number of them share
      an operating system ... 
    
      Viruses spread by Bluetooth could reach all users
      of a given OS in days, whereas those spread by
      multimedia messages could spread in just hours. 
    
      But the virulence will only appear when a given
      OS has about 10% market share. 
    

Monocultures are always a bad idea, but users seem to insist on ubiquity of
interface. Perhaps there's an opportunity here to use a radically different
OS, but provide effectively the same user interface.

Ah, no, the law regulates "Look'n'Feel" so the legal system coupled with quite
reasonable user expectations ensure that we end with a technology susceptable
to viruses and other attacks.

Interesting dilemma. I'm sure my "analysis" (written as a stream of
consciousness, hence not to be taken seriously) is deeply flawed.

